# 

## miki_muss

Czy może ktoś widział to w rzeczywistości? Firma ma w ofercie wariancje na temat projektu "stodoła" albo "kontener" ale znalazłem coś nowatorskiego. Nazywają to projektem 6 

Nazwa nie jest zbyt chwytliwa, trudno to znaleźć w sieci realizacje, ale może ktoś widział albo nawet ma i mógłby się podzielić opiniami.

----------


## miki_muss

Mam odpowiedź od firmy, niestety projekt czysto teoretyczny, nigdy go jeszcze nie zbudowali  :sad:

----------

